# Off Season



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

3D, video games, bike, goes by quick


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

sports take up most of my time
but i fish and snag at the river
snaged a 24 pound asian carp the other day at keokuk


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

3-d and bass and striper fishing.
and my favorite bowfishing the carp should be coming up soon with 80 degree weather


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

sports, PRACTICE!, 3D, groundhog huntin, turkey huntin, scouting, some video games, 4wheeler


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I shoot a little bit of 3-d, trap, sporting clays, and hog hunt.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Track and weight lifting for now, football soon, and practicing. Bowfishing will be good soon too...


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm Not Ted said:


> Bowfishing will be good soon too...


+1! I want to go bowfishing this year, haven't done it before, and I'm in one of the bests states to do it!


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Yep, may take a trip tomorrow as the temps have been WAAAAY up this week. The water should be warming up.


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

I have been shooting 3Ds, going turkey hunting in a week, and bow fishing soon.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Shooting, building/working, and school.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

*offseason*

mainly kayaking and baseball


----------



## hoytalphamax (Jan 26, 2009)

Spots,3D,Coyote huntin,Turkey Huntin,Lookin at deer in the summer see what the heards lookin like theres always something


----------

